# Other Pets > Dogs >  Doberman Pinscher Puppy 5wk to 6mo *update* (DUW)

## satomi325

So. Most of you probably recall the introduction thread of my Red Doberman Pinscher pup back last fall. (http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...rman-Puppy!!-D) 

I just wanted to give some updates and pictures.

We decided her name to be Magnum (also called Mag Pi, Pi Pi, or Maggie).
And we did not crop her ears.
She starts formal obedience training in two weeks (they require her to be 7months of age). After obedience, she moves onto Protection and Schutzhund training.

*5 weeks old and still at the breeder:*








*8 weeks old and when we picked her up:*




*Meeting the ferrets for the first time:*

















*Meeting the Duck Dog:*


*3 months old:*














*Same size as my adult Minpin at the time:*
















*She got her head stuck in a ferret tree:*




*Playdate with siblings and mother:*

----------

_Anatopism_ (02-07-2013),_OctagonGecko729_ (02-07-2013)

----------


## satomi325

*4-5 months old:*





























*Playdate with sister and mother:*












*Currently @ 6 months:*

----------

_Anatopism_ (02-07-2013),_Coleslaw007_ (02-07-2013),_Flikky_ (02-06-2013),_OctagonGecko729_ (02-07-2013),Orenshi (02-06-2013),_Wapadi_ (02-07-2013)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

SOOOOOOOOOOOO Cute, I am a sucker for Red Doberman  :Very Happy:

----------

_satomi325_ (02-06-2013)

----------


## Rob

Very cute.....I have always wanted a mini pin.

----------

_satomi325_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

What a beautiful dog!  Lol'd at the pic with her head stuck in the ferret tree!  I like all of the animals in your zoo, including your GSD.  And that duck is a hoot. :p

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_satomi325_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## DNACurtusK

She's a very beautiful dog. I've always owned bull and terrier breeds, but I have fostered a dobe before, and she was just THE biggest mush ever. Almost 'human' like. I would definately own one one day, and I do admire the rust colored ones. We had a client who had one, and she had to come in for bloodwork every 4 weeks, and I got really attached to her.

----------

_satomi325_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## DooLittle

I was showing my daughter your pictures with the dogs with the duck and ferrets.  She wanted me to tell you she likes your pictures and your animals.  She was giggling and aaw-ing over them.  :Smile: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_satomi325_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## wwmjkd

great shots, thanks for posting them all. 

that duck certainly has a pair on him, if you'll forgive the sexist idiom. I could watch a duck and doberman hang out every day and never get tired of it.

----------

_satomi325_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## Wapadi

Beautiful Pup!  And ditto about that duck!!  LOL!  Good luck with all of your extended training with her.  We got a dashchund puppy last year and have done some higher than normal lvl of training and it has been soooo worth it!
He knows obediance (sole exception being staying when mom gets more than 10 ft away, sigh)
Tracking (no more lost snakes or rats EVER!! Its great fun!)
And some agility!

Great great fun. Good luck!

----------

_satomi325_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## Coleslaw007

I love Maggie! She's looking good.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_satomi325_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## elbee

That is such a beautiful dog!

----------

_satomi325_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## schrammalot

Love the dog... and the duck!

----------

_satomi325_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> 


this picture made me smile. lol

----------

_satomi325_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## TheSnakeEye

Very nice, congrats. Dobe's are one of my favorites. Especially the red ones.

----------

_satomi325_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## TJ_Burton

That duck is freak'n AWESOME.

The dogs are cool too and stuff...

----------

_satomi325_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh my gosh those ears are ridiculous!!! SO cute! It's so funny to seem them all rolly-polly and then grow up to be gorgeous dogs!

----------

_satomi325_ (02-15-2013)

----------


## satomi325

Thanks everyone!  :Very Happy: 

The German breeds (especially the pinschers) are my favorites.
She is probably the best dogs I've ever owned. I don't know if its because she's extremely obedient as a genetically predisposed breed for being extremely smart and trainable or maybe I'm just used to the "don't care, won't listen" attitude of toy dogs. Because while the min pin is by far more intelligent, she is VERY prone to selective hearing. I emphasize selective hearing...

The duck is crazy! He thinks he's a dog. He was picked up originally as a feeder for my ferrets, but my boyfriend's mother "saved" him as a hatchling. So now we have an adult duck, who thinks he's a dog.
He runs with the dogs. He plays with the dogs. He grooms the dogs. He protects his girlfriend(the shepherd) and humps her when he's horny. By far the strangest duck I've known.

----------


## cinnamonpython

awesome dog !!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
the duck humps the dog??????? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Solarsoldier001

OMG those big floppy ears are so dang adorable! I love your dog!

----------

